# Gravy looking honey



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Had a super from a deadout that most of the honey was robbed out from previous warm days, decided to crush and drain, some combs were old and dark and also had quite a bit of pollen. After crushing and draining overnight and putting the honey into a quart jar I have never seen honey this dark. It looks like dark gravy instead of honey, sort of between dark caramel and chocolate. Drained it through panty hose also. Any ideas why it is so dark--other than pollen and dark combs I have no idea.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some honey is just very dark. Buckwheat, goldenrod, aster are all pretty dark. Maybe it has a lot of pollen in it too.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

If you have a wetlands in your area it will likely be Japenese Bamboo or knotweed (same plant, different name). Proflic around ponds, lakes, creeks and in swamps in our region. Blooms about the same time as golden rod and will often have a reddish hue if you hold it up to the light. Very rich flavor. Stalks look like Bamboo, large green leaves, small white delicate flowers but lots of them.

[ February 14, 2006, 08:20 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------

